# First Ever Offset



## ycastane (Jul 26, 2021)

So after reading a lot and watching many videos and such, wanting better tasting food as I get older, I have decided to get an offset instead of the pellet I was thinking off a while back.

I've been smoking meats for about 10 years. Started with a bass pro propane smoker, couldn't get the temp right so barely used it (I'd like to blame it on me being young). Missed it and a couple years later bought an amazon MES and used it a lot for several years until the chip tray rusted to pieces and decided to buy a really good smoker so I went with a smoking-it 2D and been using it ever since.

So after reading many threads and watching a lot of YouTube videos in regards to fire management, clean fire, etc etc, I've decided to get an offset smoker. I live in FL, near Tampa and really like the look of the workhorse pit over the lang. I like the barrel looking fire box compared to squared and also the smoke stack I like it the traditional way meaning on the opposite side of the fire box. I will be picking up the pit myself since I'm sorta close.

Anyways I am doing my due diligence now since I need to wait a little before I get it but I welcome all suggestions towards the workhorse or the lang. Anyone in the area that can suggest where would I be able to get woods and such. Been reading but I have not seen many posts in that regard.

Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 26, 2021)

Welcome to SMF. I have good success with my home made standard flow offset. There are also those who like there Lang’s. I look forward to seeing which direction you go.


----------



## thirdeye (Jul 26, 2021)

Welcome.  I did the reverse.... raised around stick burners,  had a small backyard model, then moved into other cookers about 35 years ago.  Looking forward to your experiences.  I can tell you a live wood fire does produce some outstanding flavors.


----------



## ycastane (Jul 27, 2021)

Thats what i am looking for. Better flavor and the ability to smoke a whole brisket instead of having it to cut it in half in order to fit inside the smokin-it lol.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 27, 2021)

I have had a Lang for years, and still love it. I’m not saying that there are not better smokers out there, but my Lang does it for me!
Al


----------



## ycastane (Jul 27, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> I have had a Lang for years, and still love it. I’m not saying that there are not better smokers out there, but my Lang does it for me!
> Al



Yeah, the problem for me is i am a very very visual person. Not only does the smoker have to perform but it also has to look good if possible. So far Lang comes second just because of looks.


----------



## ycastane (Jul 27, 2021)

My biggest worry right now is where do i get wood locally or maybe not even locally.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Jul 27, 2021)

ycastane said:


> My biggest worry right now is where do i get wood locally or maybe not even locally.


You appear to be in a suburb of Tampa. I would imagine wood suppliers would be aplenty. Is that not correct? I can get hickory, etc., no problem in this God forsaken land in Northeast IL.


----------



## ofelles (Jul 27, 2021)

Check out the Lone Star Grillz offsets.  The 24" models are the classic round shape.  Very well built.


----------



## ycastane (Jul 27, 2021)

ofelles said:


> Check out the Lone Star Grillz offsets.  The 24" models are the classic round shape.  Very well built.


The problem is i cant pick it up. Want to save some on shipping.


----------



## ofelles (Jul 27, 2021)

Yea shipping can be killer.  I live in California
Although, a road trip to Texas with all the BBQ joints there?  Just saying.


----------



## ycastane (Jul 27, 2021)

Displaced Texan said:


> You appear to be in a suburb of Tampa. I would imagine wood suppliers would be aplenty. Is that not correct? I can get hickory, etc., no problem in this God forsaken land in Northeast IL.


Yeah the problem is here everything is either private property or state parks and such.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Jul 27, 2021)

ycastane said:


> Yeah the problem is here everything is either private property or state parks and such.


I meant maybe someone like these folks. 

tampa firewood suppliers


----------



## ycastane (Jul 27, 2021)

ofelles said:


> Yea shipping can be killer.  I live in California
> Although, a road trip to Texas with all the BBQ joints there?  Just saying.


True and true!!!


----------



## ycastane (Jul 27, 2021)

Anyone has any advice on chainsaw if i were to get into finding and cutting my own wood?


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 27, 2021)

Stihl and Husqvarna are probably the two top leading makes of saws. Good deals on FM marketplace all the time for used. Size will depend on the wood available to you that you will be cutting.

Good luck on your stick burner choice! Glad to see how you have graduated smokers. I will be pulling the trigger on one myself in the not-so-distant future. Just curious what your thoughts were on your decision to go with a standard flow vs reverse flow?


----------



## ycastane (Jul 27, 2021)

browneyesvictim said:


> Stihl and Husqvarna are probably the two top leading makes of saws. Good deals on FM marketplace all the time for used. Size will depend on the wood available to you that you will be cutting.
> 
> Good luck on your stick burner choice! Glad to see how you have graduated smokers. I will be pulling the trigger on one myself in the not-so-distant future. Just curious what your thoughts were on your decision to go with a standard flow vs reverse flow?


Between the workhorse and lang, purely looks. I like the traditional look of the stick butner compared to square fireboxes and opposite side smoke stack.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jul 27, 2021)

OP, check Craig's List for firewood.  Also check with tree trimmers, and lawn care companies.  If you have any orchards nearby check with them too.  Any pecan groves?


----------



## ycastane (Jul 27, 2021)

1MoreFord said:


> OP, check Craig's List for firewood.  Also check with tree trimmers, and lawn care companies.  If you have any orchards nearby check with them too.  Any pecan groves?


I’ll definitely check with lawn companies, i’ll see if we have any orchards within a couple hours of me. Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## rus_bro (Jul 28, 2021)

Franklin has brought back the barrel style fireboxes and the way fires are made apparently with no grate on bottom of that box.  I have a Shirley reverseflow and love it, but a buddy has a Pits by JJ traditional and loves it.  If both of the pits are built to your standards, get the one that you will enjoy looking at and using.   They all run a little different and need the same amount of love to get it turned in just right for you.  Cant go wrong either way!

As far as wood.  Get on craigslist, usually the best place to start for bbq wood.  Once you find a place you can easily BUY wood (no matter how much), then you can try to procure your own with a saw till you heart is content :).

Just my thoughts on it

rb


----------



## ycastane (Jul 28, 2021)

rus_bro said:


> Franklin has brought back the barrel style fireboxes and the way fires are made apparently with no grate on bottom of that box.  I have a Shirley reverseflow and love it, but a buddy has a Pits by JJ traditional and loves it.  If both of the pits are built to your standards, get the one that you will enjoy looking at and using.   They all run a little different and need the same amount of love to get it turned in just right for you.  Cant go wrong either way!
> 
> As far as wood.  Get on craigslist, usually the best place to start for bbq wood.  Once you find a place you can easily BUY wood (no matter how much), then you can try to procure your own with a saw till you heart is content :).
> 
> ...


Yeah i agree with the looks and overall quality and performance. Appreciate the feedback on the wood procurement. All feedback is good feedback. Thanks Rus.


----------



## ycastane (Aug 26, 2021)

Thanks all for the advice so far specially on the wood. I was able to jump on offerup and fb marketplace and have already close to a cord of oak. Hopefully I can get my hands on some pecan soon.

I bought a Stihl MS250 chainsaw and a hydraulic splitter from HF. Definitely worth it specially with the price that the wood can go to.

Not gathering much, just enough to be able to use the smoker by the time it reaches me. Im planning on buying a house soon and don't want to fill the backyard of the rental with stacks of wood lol.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 26, 2021)

It just so happens I have Pecan for sale...  AND ...  I'm in the Tampa Bay area... I have it listed on craigslist...  but it is also listed here... Give me a shout if your interested ... 





__





						"SALE"... PECAN WOOD  "FOR SALE" in Fl.  (rearranged stack job)
					

I have Pecan Splits ,  Mini Splits, Oversized Chunks, Chunks, Mini Chunks...  Whatever size you want (kinda-sorta)  These will be naturally dried ( not fully dried yet)  ...  not kiln dried (which suck) ...  Now mind you this will be for local pick up only (unless buyer wants to pay shipping)...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------

